# JDM dyno day



## PhilDc2 (Dec 7, 2011)

Dyno day at JDM Kirkbride

Would like to say thanks to the guys that came and it was a good day out.

*Some of these cars may be modified.

So here is the photos and videos of the day.

Starting at the sheep and wool centre in the morning
























After a short stop in wigton for Greggs, first up was j's orange Ford Focus ST III.
















The focus made healthy figures:
270.5bhp
363.7Ft-lb of torque












Next up was a white JDM Civic type R FD2.
















The civic made great figures for a 2ltr.
253bhp
191Ft-lb of torque












Following on was pete's Grey*Ford Focus ST III.








The focus made healthy figures:
286.bhp
383.9Ft-lb of torque












Zack decided to run his Red Seat Leon Cupra.
















The seat was the dark horse of the day making great figures.
263.9bhp
328Ft-lb of torque












Following on with the trend of focus's Johnny brought his pearl white*Ford Focus ST III.
















The focus made healthy figures:
265.5bhp
291.6Ft-lb of torque












Finally p brought his track focused Civic ek9.
















The civic taking the trophy for the best noise of the day made
193.8bhp
142Ft-lb of torque













After the ek9 ran Paul landed to see how the b18c4 in his new project civic eg would fair.

At this point the camera had died so we couldnt get a front end shot of the car but we did manage to get a video on the rollers.

With the standard civic exhaust made for a 1.4 engine ,Paul wasn't hopefull for massive figures more just to see if his mapping skills had helped or hinderd the engines performance.

So here's the video, you can even hear the vtec change that made the b series engine sound so good!






Suprising every one that was watching but more so paul, the engine made:
190.2bhp
147.3Ft-lb of torque


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

Looked a good day mate.

See the place you went to is in Wigton,there's a guy on civinfo from Wigton got a Blue FD2 tidy motor.

We've got a dyno day planned for march it would be a bit far for you right enough.


----------



## PhilDc2 (Dec 7, 2011)

Yea it was wigton, its about 30 mins from me.


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

PhilDc2 said:


> Yea it was wigton, its about 30 mins from me.


The guy from Wigton is coming up to it, you should come for a meet there's a couple of FD2's gonna be there.

You want the link?


----------



## PhilDc2 (Dec 7, 2011)

You wern't in ****ermouth tonight were you?


----------



## PhilDc2 (Dec 7, 2011)

Yea can do


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

PhilDc2 said:


> You wern't in ****ermouth tonight were you?


No, wasn't me.

http://www.civinfo.com/forum/scotland/89337-dyno-day-performance-hq-dalgety-bay-march-2013-a.html


----------



## PhilDc2 (Dec 7, 2011)

Ah just there was a cw fn2 R on the main street


----------

